# Sudden Wart- Calcium Bentonite Clay or other nat. methods of removal?



## imbarefoot (Feb 4, 2007)

I realized today I have a sudden wart on my finger. I am pregnant and tend to get a few skin tags with each pregnancy, but this is a wart. I think? I've had a plantar wart on my foot as a child and this does not resemble that but, I could be wrong. I have some high quality calcium bentonite clay and was wondering if that would work? If so, anyone know the "remedy"? Also interested in hearing other alternative natural methods of getting rid of this. Thanks!


----------



## CLM (Oct 16, 2009)

If you have a good quality calcium bentonite clay, it will most definitely get rid of warts. Just make it into a paste and apply it to the wart, then cover it with a bandage. Reapply the clay/bandage a couple times a day until the wart is gone. It's very important to use a pure, natural calcium bentonite clay. My personal preference is Living Clay from www.ApexClay.com. I've been using it both internally and externally for years and LOVE it!


----------



## northcountrymamma (Feb 24, 2006)

we've also used compresses of ACV (apple cider vinegar) and had great results. Last summer for some reason unbeknownst to me or our ND, dd had 6 warts on her feet...bentonite didn't work, but ACV did. I had one recently and it cleared up with ACV in 4 days.

hth.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

two of my three have had this issue. Ds had one on his toe that was quite large. Dd has had two. I have used homeopathy for both successfully. There a good number of ways to deal with a wart naturally. I hope you find one that works well for you.


----------



## imbarefoot (Feb 4, 2007)

Thank you for the suggestions! I do have a high quality clay from Earth's Living Clay, so I'll try that first. If it doesn't work, I'd like to try the ACV. How does that compress work exactly? I'm unfamiliar with the process and not sure what it would look like? (a soaked cottonball taped to my finger for x amount of hours??)

Thanks again!


----------



## northcountrymamma (Feb 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *imbarefoot* 
Thank you for the suggestions! I do have a high quality clay from Earth's Living Clay, so I'll try that first. If it doesn't work, I'd like to try the ACV. How does that compress work exactly? I'm unfamiliar with the process and not sure what it would look like? (a soaked cottonball taped to my finger for x amount of hours??)

Thanks again!

I just soaked gauze pads and used medical tape to keep them in place. I'm sure a cottonball would work just as well.
I keep them on overnight.

HTH


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

Look up the duct tape method. Its supposed to work really well.


----------



## ttcintexas (Nov 7, 2005)

I did the duct tape with my dd when she was younger. I put off doing it for awhile because I figured it must be pretty toxic stuff to kill a wart. I finally gave in. I wrapped her finger in a small strip of duct tape and changed it a few times over a few days (best I can remember). It turned black and fell off--never to return (so far).


----------



## kittywitty (Jul 5, 2005)

Apple cider vinegar always works for us.









Duct tape works, but takes forever, is messier, and the warts came back soon after.


----------



## Otto (Oct 19, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ttcintexas* 
I did the duct tape with my dd when she was younger. I put off doing it for awhile because I figured it must be pretty toxic stuff to kill a wart.

The theory behind the duct-tape method is simple mechanical irritation, not anything cytotoxic in the stickum. Never worked a whit for me, which is too bad, as it'd beat cryotherapy.


----------



## ttcintexas (Nov 7, 2005)

Good to know, Otto. Thanks.


----------



## staceychev (Mar 5, 2005)

I'm not sure how "regular" warts differ from plantar warts, but I had a plantar wart on my foot for about ten years before I tried homeopathy. After a month or so of treatment with Boiron store-bought thuja, it was completely gone.


----------



## chaoticzenmom (May 21, 2005)

Just to add to the home remedies. I got rid of a huge plantar wart on my foot, one on my daughter's thumb and another one on my son's foot with lemon soaked in vinegar. I taped it on the wart and then sanded it down with an emory board when it was 1/2 dry the next day.

You soak a lemon in vinegar for 1 week. Then, you take pieces of it and tape it over the wart overnight. It will start to make a hole in the middle of the wart and then the whole thing will close in and there won't be a wart there.


----------



## imbarefoot (Feb 4, 2007)

Wow, so many good ideas. Thank you! I've been doing the clay, trying to remember to do it once a day. It is already drying out but if it doesn't go away, I'll try the ACV.


----------



## Lazulla (Jun 5, 2014)

I've used Earth's Living clay for all kinds of skin conditions and had great results. I thought warts are caused by viruses, which are inside. If that's the case, then drinking calcium bentonite clay should also help.


----------



## calicheer (May 11, 2015)

2 years and over 20 different treatments later, 27 plantar warts are gone with Wartpaste!!

My story is a 2 year long journey of love. It all started with one painful plantar wart on my husband's heel that made it hard to walk.

So, we tried the acid strips you can get in stores. Didn't work.
Tried duck tape. Didn't work.
Paid hundreds in cash to have it frozen off multiple times. Didn't work.

And then, one wart turned into 27! On both feet! Walking was nearly impossible, and my husband was in CONSTANT pain. My husband became depressed, cranky, and gained weight. I felt that I had lost the funny, happy, and helpful husband I so dearly cherished.

One doctor turned into 3, including a specialist. The money spent was piling up. And the saddest day came when the specialist said, "Sorry, I've tried all my tricks on you (which included experimental drugs, and straight-up poisons), I've got nothing else. I've heard banana peels might work."

My husband was crushed. :'-(


I wasn't going to give up and I told my husband that every day. I could only rely on my faith that God would provide an answer to heal my husband.

Even though the Doctors and my husband had given up, I continued to treat him every night with something I heard "might" work. (And yes we tried Banana Peels, Vinegar, Walnut, Oregano, Dandelions, Vitamins D, Vitamin E, Zinc, etc, etc, etc....)

If it was on the Internet, I tried it! (Except Urine. Ewww....)

For a year, I spent nights praying and researching wart remedies. (Also, never do a Google image search for warts. Trust me. What has been seen can never be unseen.)

Then one day I found Wartpaste.com So, I applied it to my husband's feet.

On the fourth day of using Wart Paste, we had to attend my Husband's beloved Grandmother's funeral. My husband, who hadn't walked pain-free in 2 years, was going to be a Pall Bearer. I told him he shouldn't, but he was going to no matter how much it hurt. His grandmother deserved it.

By the end of the day he had been on his feet for hours, and I was terrified. But, a miracle occurred! He wasn't in any pain at all. Just a little sore from being on his feet all day!

And he was pain-free the next day, and the next day, and has been pain-free every since!

In fact, just a few days later, our family went to a parade, and my husband ended up walking over a mile with ZERO pain. I finally had my husband back! And it only took FOUR days!

However, the warts weren't completely gone, and we were both a little scared the pain would come back. So we, of course, continued the treatments. And in just 2 weeks, the warts started to turn black, and in a couple days they just fell out, leaving behind big holes.

The best part was that there was no lasting damage. The skin healed quickly and just a few months later, there was no evidence he ever had warts!

I was so excited about the treatment I started to share it with my friends and they experienced the same relief! it seemed to work on all kinds of warts and was great for kids because it was pain free!

‪#‎miracle‬ ‪#‎wartpaste‬.com ‪#‎nevergiveup‬ ‪#‎plantarwarts‬


----------

